# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: November 2008 issue on sale this week

## AquaticQuotient.com

November 2008 issue on sale this week

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

